# Can someone help identify these bikes please!!!!



## claygarden22 (Jun 2, 2015)

My wife and I just pulled these 2 bicycles from the attic of an old garage on our property in Va. 
Just wanted to post these here in hopes that someone can help us identify exactly what they are. Would also like to know what (if any) value these might have. Thanks!!!

P.S-Sorry for the not so great photos BTW!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2015)

The first is a cwc made western flyer of roadmaster. Not sure on the second, but I'm sure someone will chime in. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice rescues Brad and welcome to the Cabe.
Where in Va. are you located? Good to see another Va resident posting here. We are few and far between. 

I agree that the first is a CWC (Cleveland Welding Company) from possibly the 30s. 
Roadmaster Roadster maybe?
Did your wife find the wheels for this one? Perhaps other parts.
Depending on condition this style frame may bring as much as $300 at full retail. And only because of the missing parts that would need to be found to make it a complete rider. Rims, tires, chain, dropstand...etc.
 Of course some of us would want to see more to make a reasonable offer.
I for one, am interested if you decide to let it go.
Which badge belongs to this bike? The Fleetwood or the Premier? 

The second bike... looks to have a Pope or Columbia chainring.  
But, I'm guessing. Westfield built.
Not sure of the decade this one is from...early 30s perhaps even eaier?

That too is a nice find.
If you decide to let it go, I'm interested. 
Retail value? Not sure. 

A few more pictures would be helpful. Especially a picture of each serial number that would be stamped on the underside of the crank housing. 
I'm on the edge of my seat awaiting more clearer views of both.
Again great rescues!

Here is my email ...as you don't have enough post to use the pm (private message) feature here. Think you have to have 20 post to use that feature. 

JD (Va. Beach)
douglas.jd56@gmail.com

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

